# Food That Sticks To Your Knife -- How to Handle It



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

STICKY FOOD TECHNIQUE:

Some foods, usually crisp, wet foods like potatoes and cucumbers stick more than others. Food which is sliced very thin also tends to stick to the side of the knife.

There are several keys to dealing with these foods.

First, good knife technique:


Use a sharp knife which cuts rather than wedges.
Keep you knife moving straight up and down, with the edge square to the board.
Use the same part of the edge to make the cut, every time. That way the new cut forces the old slice straight off the blade.
Keep your cuts parallel to one another.
Keep you knife clean. Rinse and wipe it as often as necessary.
Second, and possibly more important, good board management:


Keep your food oriented square with the board.
Move your knife from right to left on every cut (if you're right handed).
Keep plenty of room on the right side of the board so you have a place for your slices.
The cutting action will push slices off the knife onto the board, organize the pile as often as necessary to keep from cutting into it. Don't be lazy. If you get food on both sides of your knife you're lost.
If the cut pieces are crawling all over the knife, wipe the knife down. Don't let too many accumulate.
Clear the cut food into whatever you're using to hold your mise as often as necessary. And that means often.
And Remember:

_90% of this whole thing is keeping the cutting side of the knife clean and free from debris_. Think of it as just another expression of the great truth, "If you're in too much of a hurry to do it right, where are you going to find the time to do it over?"
One last Tip:

It helps to have just a little scuff on your knife. If you bought a knife with a mirror polish, don't try too hard to maintain the polish. When you wash the knife, scrub it with a Scotch Brite, and/or rub it down with baking soda or similar mild abrasive.
Hope this helps,
BDL

PS. I wrote this for Fred's Cutlery Forum, but thought it might be of general interest so am posting this slightly edited version here.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

when slicing cucumber i find it helps to angle the knife slightly away from the other hand, so that the food that sticks to the knife will more likely fall on the 'cut' side.

it you're slicing food finely though why not just use a Mandolin instead? .. that way you get even slices without compromising your knife skills.

.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

because mandolins were invented by someone missing fingertips and getting revenge on everyone else.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Mandolines are for sissies and waffle potatoes. And if you've never seen a waffle potato using a mandoline, you haven't lived.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

CoulisO wrote,


> _when slicing cucumber i find it helps to angle the knife slightly away from the other hand, so that the food that sticks to the knife will more likely fall on the 'cut' side._


Cutting in the way described necessarily means cutting ovals instead of coins. Ovals have more surface, and everything else being equal stick to the knife more than coins. Furthermore, there is no reason an oval "will more likely fall on the cut side." [Emphasis added] Food will ALWAYS come off the right side of a right handed knife if the knife is square to the board, because it's falling off the right side (of a right handed knife), unless there's something very wrong with other aspects of knife technique.

There are two most common cause of problems is not purshing the pile of cut food over to leave enough room to use the knife without cutting into the pile. In other words, poor board management.

The second is knife skills and arises when the user angles the knife to the board. That is, when a right handed cook leans the knife slightly to the left. It's very important to keep the edge dead square to the board unless you have some very good reason not to, as for instance if you're carving slices on the bias (which doesn't apply here).


> _[If] you're slicing food finely though why not just use a Mandolin instead? .. that way you get even slices without compromising your knife skills._


I'm not talking about "slicing food," but rather about chopping. That is, the knife action is a chopping action, rather than a slicing action whether the desired results are coins, ovals, planks, sticks or dice. They're even BECAUSE I have good knife skills, not because I "compromise" them.

As to when to use a mandoline, it's mostly a matter of efficiency. If I were prepping cucumber salad for twenty I might use a mandoline or even a food processor. But for prepping a salad for eight, it's just too much trouble to break out a separate tool, make room to use it, then need to clean it afterwards.

There's also a degree of thinness that's done more efficiently with a mandoline -- making more than a few potato crisps for instance; and not just pommes gaufrette. But again, since I can cut darn near as thin with a knife, I usually accept the extra 1/2mm or so because it's so much easier to stay with it.

And frankly, I prefer the slight variation I get using a chef knife to machine consistency. It suits my aesthetic better.

Oh yes. All those snarky things the other guys said about mandolines. Me too.

Hope this helps,

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

re: cutting at an angle.

In addition to what BDL said, about coins vs. ovals, it also won't work for most people. Because the right-handed knife is leaning towards the left, the pieces actually climb the knive and are pushed over the spine towards the left, and then get in the way of the knife. Rather than being more efficient, it actually slows you down because you have to pause more often (sometimes after every cut) to move them out of the way.

If I were going to angle the blade at all it would be towards the right. Each piece is then pushed more to the right, and out of the way.

But, as BDL points out, it's rare you should be cutting on an angle at all.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> But, as BDL points out, it's rare you should be cutting on an angle at all.


Well, no, but if you're going to be cutting on an angle, you're normally going to be cutting on an extremely steep angle, not a slight thing to facilitate bits falling. There are reasons you might want to cut horizontally or fairly close to it, for example. But in that case, you're essentially cutting backwards, usually mostly on the draw and right to left (though there are again exceptions).

Personally, I'd say that the blunt fact is that cucumber and potato slices stick. If you're going smooth and quick, and keeping your blade straight up-and-down and your cutting motion consistent, the pieces are going to drop out of the way, possibly a few slices after you cut them, if you see what I mean. If they're falling in the way, it's time to stop and sweep up. As your technique improves, you'll have to do that less and less. There is no solution but technique.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

For certain cutting jobs I find that holding the knife virtually vertical eliminates food sticking to the blade. This technique wouldn't work too well for cuting potato chips perhaps, where some precision is necessary but for basic chopping it works for me.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't follow, Jock. Why wouldn't you hold the knife vertical in almost every instance (unless doing something like cross-cutting, as mentioned in my last post)?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't have a problem with the stuff sticking to the knife since the next slice pushes it off. The problem, BDL (et al) is *where* it pushes it off *to. *I'm a messy enough cook as it is, with stuff flying all over the place while i wildly chop and slice at lightening speed.

*If i want the slices of cucumber to fall onto the board and not in every which way, rolling on the floor most likely, i hold the knife in such a way as the top edge of the blade is further away from my left hand (the one holding the cucumber or carrot) than the lower part - *Not too much angled, but just enough to make the slices fall in a pile on the other side. To make this work, I hold the end of the cucumber slightly raised. I didn't think of it that way, but my hands knew what to do. I don;t care if the slices are round or not, but that actually does make them round.

In the case of cucumbers, I have a good hand and eye, and will usually use a one-handed knife technique, letting the weight of the blade help pull itself down, The handle is in my right hand with my wrist making quick up-and-down motions, and the slight angle outwards making the slices fall in a more predictable way.

Otherwise i slice stuff that doesn't stick with the knife vertical (chopping onions or celery, for instance) and holding the tip of the blade lightly in the left and with the right i hold the blade with thumb and forefinger next to the handle, both effectively forming a hinge on either side of the blade. The point of the blade stays in the same position, the back of the blade goes up and down. This i learned on tv - julia child and the galloping gourmet. Since i studied art, I'm good at crosshatching, making lots of little parallel lines close together.


----------



## benway (May 24, 2009)

Most foods that stick are vegetables and most vegetables I chop with a chinese cleaver.  The way I grip a cleaver (with my middle finger on the bolster and index finger pointed down towards the board) I can chop without pause because my index finger is there to stop anything from climbing the knife.  With Practice the food stuck to the knife between my finger and the board can be used to hold the other pieces being chopped from moving at all once cut.

With a conventional knife I'll often chop with the very tip whenever possible which seems keep the food from moving as much although probably leads to more nicks on my hand.

A cook in one of the kitchens I worked in had a plastic blue thing that was supposed to clamp on the spine of your knife to aid with sharpening but he sometimes used it to thwart sticky food.  Not much of a solution imo but seemed worth mentioning.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting this BDL. I have a santoku (hope that's the right spelling) knife that I use for chopping fruits and vegetables. The divets on the knife prevent sticking but my biggest problem is where the veggies fly once they're chopped.. sadly I'm not the tidiest cook.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't understand all these knife problems. For cukes, mushrtooms, zuch etc. cut with the tip of knife only, less surface to product. To chop sprinkle some salt on the items after they are chopped a bit, this will help stop sticking to blade. As far as food flying all over? Learn control. The hand should apply different pressures on knife for different tasks. Cut on a good dry service and make sure knife is sharp.Use the correct knife for the task. Practice makes perfect


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ed Buchanan said:


> Can't understand all these knife problems. For cukes, mushrtooms, zuch etc. cut with the tip of knife only, less surface to product. To chop sprinkle some salt on the items after they are chopped a bit, this will help stop sticking to blade. As far as food flying all over? Learn control. The hand should apply different pressures on knife for different tasks. Cut on a good dry service and make sure knife is sharp.Use the correct knife for the task. Practice makes perfect


I get lots of very even slices, thin or thick, even paper thin, with my technique, so i don;t think there is a problem with that - the cucumbers generally end up rolling all over because they are cut in a rolling position and the knife going down on slice number two pushes off slice number one from the blade and maybe because my blade is very high, it goes rolling everywhere.

If i hold the cucumber with one end resting on the board but lift the other end slightly, and angle the knife so it is perpendicular to the cucumber (rather than the board) they tend to fall down right next to where they are cut and don't tend to roll. It's not more than a ten to twenty degree angle.

It's not slower and i get the same accuracy - perfect, even slices. I hold the knife by the handle fairly loosely since the two handed hold on two ends of the blade is not possible when doing cucumbers that are higher than, say, celery.

That said, my technique is my own variation based on what i learned 40 years ago watching julia child and the galloping gourmet. I realized how to make the cucumber rounds fall right on the board by tilting the cucumber only in recent years. I'm sure there is much to learn about different techniques, but I think i'm pretty fast and accurate and it would be hard to get faster.

I'm wondering if you have a gigantic cutting board or if the slices really don't go rolling around on you. If so, there must be something you;re doing that I don't know about.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef BDL,

Thank you for the tips, informative as always. I find that if I cut fast the cucumbers don't stick, its only when I slow down that I notice they stick, I don't know why. It was timely post , much appreciated.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

knife skills are college basics really ...  the greatest skill you can attain with using knives is being able to use them without cutting yourself, that means putting your own safety before the job at hand... and if you are confident enough to use your chef knives without cutting yourself you probably wouldn't care less about which side of the knife the food falls on.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_you probably wouldn't care less about which side of the knife the food falls on._

I couldn't disagree more.

Confidence comes with practice, and if you aren't fully confident than the trick is to slow down and not try to emulate the speed demons you see on TV.

However, no matter how confident you are, which side of the knife is an important issue.

If you're right handed you are cutting from right to left. The food should fall to the right, out of the way. If it falls to the left you are guaranteed to cut into it on the next or subsequent strokes of the knife. To avoid that you have to cut, stop, reach for the piece and move it, then make your next cut. Hardly the most efficient way to go.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Coulis-o* 


> [If] you are confident enough to use your chef knives without cutting yourself you probably wouldn't care less about which side of the knife the food falls on.


You have some very interesting opinions.

BDL


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

There's "college basics," as Coulis-O puts it, meaning "don't cut yourself and get the job done sort of acceptably." There's good knife skills, meaning "get the job done quick, clean, and very precise." And there's terrific knife skills, meaning "make the job something whose results will of themselves please the diner." There is probably some truth to the notion that if you're really fighting with cucumbers sticking, you're at stage one, but that's no reason to claim knife skills in general are trivial.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *petalsandcoco* 


> Thank you for the tips, informative as always. I find that if I cut fast the cucumbers don't stick, its only when I slow down that I notice they stick, I don't know why. It was timely post , much appreciated.


When you go fast, you move the knife quickly enough and hit the board hard enough with your knife to shake the slices off.

Speed makes a big difference, but it's not the best starting place for teaching knife skills. Proficiency comes first.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *siduri* 


> I get lots of very even slices, thin or thick, even paper thin, with my technique, so i don;t think there is a problem with that - the cucumbers generally end up rolling all over because they are cut in a rolling position and the knife going down on slice number two pushes off slice number one from the blade and maybe because my blade is very high, it goes rolling everywhere.


I prep cucumbers before cutting coins by peeling decorative "stripes" of skin off the cuke before cutting. Although I do it for decorative reasons, it also creates enough flat spots that the coins can't roll.

But when I don't peel I don't share your problem. The best I can do is speculate -- speed perhaps?

BDL


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, speed. I sometimes have the same problem Siduri has, because I keep trying to teach myself very precise knife habits, and that means going slow, because I'm not a pro and haven't done it a hundred bazillion times. And when you go slow, yes, rings roll. For me it's carrots, not cucumbers, though. I've recently found that with cucumbers and other semi-soft vegetables the great solution to this is horizontal under-finger cross-cutting, but I'm not going to get into it because (a) it's off-topic and (b) it requires a ludicrously sharp knife and a dangerous fascination with the possibility of losing a fingertip, and besides (c) it really works best with the world's most expensively annoying knife, the _usuba_, although with a literally razor-sharp super-thin-bladed chef's knife (e.g. my Masamoto KS wa-gyuto) it works pretty much fine.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

ChrisLehrer said:


> I don't follow, Jock. Why wouldn't you hold the knife vertical in almost every instance (unless doing something like cross-cutting, as mentioned in my last post)?


By vertical I mean with the tip of the knife pointing towards the bowl and the handle pointing to the ceiling. I guess it's akin to Ed's suggestion to use the tip of the knife.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

boar_d_laze said:


> Originally Posted by *siduri*
> 
> I prep cucumbers before cutting coins by peeling decorative "stripes" of skin off the cuke before cutting. Although I do it for decorative reasons, it also creates enough flat spots that the coins can't roll.
> 
> ...


When you say speed do you mean too fast or too slow? I also do the decorative peeling thing. But the slices fly, the faster i go the faster they fly.

I think perhaps my knife has a very wide blade (not thick, but high from blade to top edge) and the whole previous slice is stuck to it when i slice the next. It pushes the cuke slice way up and therefore has longer to fall and more occasion to bounce and sometimes roll. The problem is completely resolved (with only a few flying rounds) when i slightly lift the left-hand end of the cuke and slant the blade accordingly- the blade is slanted very slightly so that the top edge is closer to the board, the sharp edge is to the left, perpendicular to the cuke, only so slightly slanted, and so the slices fall down to the right more easily.

I think it would be hard to slice faster. If i go slower they don;t bounce too much, but i have no patience to slice slowly. I learned speed because i do everything fast.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I do use a restaurant size cutting board.  If you want good practice with a knife. Blindfold yourself, don't start fast but try to cut everything by touch and feel. This also forces you to cut with fingers curled under which a lot of folks find hard to master.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey with a slight modification to this tool you could just have a laser guided Chef knife,lol. Never miscut again.



I'm still waiting or the laser guided spoon. Tired of dribbling soup.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ed Buchanan said:


> I do use a restaurant size cutting board.


That may explain why you don't have the problem with the slices flying on the floor or on the counter.

Though my kitchen is big by italian city standards (where a sq meter of counter space is lucky) it is still small. And usually i'm cutting with a smallish cutting board on a very crowded counter, since i'm making several things at once. If the cucumber slices don;t fall on the space directly around the knife, they are in the wrong place (in the meat, in the potato peels, or on the floor). So i have to slice them aiming them where i want.

It's alot easier in a professional kitchen. Even easier if someone is cleaning around you or if you're not a messy cook. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ed Buchanan* 


> _If you want good practice with a knife. Blindfold yourself, don't start fast but try to cut everything by touch and feel. This also forces you to cut with fingers curled under which a lot of folks find hard to master._


I can't agree with Ed's advice at all. It's not only way too dangerous for someone who hasn't come very close to already mastering pinch (knife grip) and claw (claw included fingers curled under) techniques, it's way too dangerous even then.

Just imagine what would a jury would think if someone followed the advice and lost a finger?

If you must hold "knives" and "blindfolds" in the same thought, include "circus" and "someone else" as well.

Ed also wrote,


> _I do use a restaurant size cutting board._


As both Ed said and Siduri implied a big board makes a big difference. However, size isn't the only answer. Keeping your board and the area around it organized is not only a knife skill in itself but one of the most important.

It's paranthetical but always worth mentioning that a [good] board is one of the most important pieces of kitchen equipment. It should be hardwood, as large as space permits, flat, not too scarred up, frequently cleaned, kept dry, and oiled as necessary.

Board, knife, sharpening -- they all go together. None of them needs to rise to "great," but you can't employ _good_ skills without every one of the other three being at least good.

BDL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

BDL> I certainly did not mean this for anyone who did not have  a good grasp of how to use a knife. It is not for the beginner as there are many other things to master re use of knife besides speed. Accuracy being foremost


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

BDL> I certainly did not mean this for anyone who did not have  a good grasp of how to use a knife. It is not for the beginner as there are many other things to master re use of knife besides speed. Accuracy being foremost


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Not being a pro cook - I aim for a medium cutting rate. I like to get the pieces the same size, and definitely use the claw method. I don't move the piece I'm slicing, I move my hand. Obviously, moving the piece being cut is something someone in a pro kitchen would be most likely to use.

I favour slanting the knife away slightly from what I am cutting, just for convenience's sake as speed is really not an issue, If a bit gets stuck or on the wrong side of the knife, it gets flicked away to where it belongs.

The board does count - it made it known to me when I stacked it wrongly in a high shelf. Came down onto my poor ol' head and got cracked. The board - not the skull /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif Board got cracked. Guess I have a thick skull. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif But it did hurt quite a bit.

P.S. Siduri - your kitchen sounds like mine. It looks like a bomb has struck after dinner!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm curious to explore this. 

I don't know if it was clear what I was describing.  I cut VERY fast.  I cut very accurately too. 

I don;t have any big big boards, the biggest i have is about 10 X 13 inches.  I work in a mess.  I will never be otherwise - it's a lifetime trait.  I do all kinds of different things, from drawing and calligraphy and painting to writing papers to sewing, and i always have a pile of stuff around me and a very small work area.  It's how my mind works i guess.  I manage to find ways to make it work.  I rarely lose things (except cucumber slices).

So my method, which does not limit my speed or accuracy, is to slightly slant the cucumber and slightly tilt the knife so that if you drew a line through the cucumber and a line through the knife blade edge (blade to top where it goes through the cucumber) you would get a right angle from cucumber to knife, but a very low angle of the cucumber axis to the board.  I use this only for thick things where lift the entire blade off the table and chop down with a wrist movement, quickly and accurately, not for chopping, say, celery, where you keep the front of the blade on the board and lift the back

It works. 

It makes the slices fall behind the knife more or less in the same area, none roll off that way, few jump off that way. 

So, whether it is classical technique or not (which is irrelevant to me, I care only if something works), what possible disadvantage do i have? 

I am not slow.  I can't slice slowly - slow is against my nature.  If anything, most people tell me i do stuff too fast (but i have only cut myself when i've been slow and therefore distracted.)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Carissima Siduri,


> [W]hat possible disadvantage...?


Couple of thoughts:

A. You're right, it's all about results.

B. But as to possible disadvantages, here are a few: 

You said it yourself, your stuff rolls around.
You'd be more efficient if you cut down through the cucumber, rather than pulling the knife through it.
For most people, but I accept not for you, doing it your way would make them very inconsistent.
You can't both tilt the food and use the "claw" method of keeping your offhand safe, and your slices thin and consistent.
Hitting the board with your edge not square dulls the knife quickly.
Some people can overcome a messy workspace, others not so much. I'm naturally messy, at least in part because of severe ADD. It's impossible for me to keep my space organized all the time. In order to stay organized enough that I can control timing, I find that I have to clean up several times during the cooking process.
BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_ In order to stay organized enough that I can control timing, I find that I have to clean up several times during the cooking process. _

I don't understand why that's a problem. Cleaning as you go, in the long term, is actually faster.

I have to do the same, due to lack of work space. If I didn't periodically clean after myself I'd never get anything finished.

This is the same reason why, unlike under pro conditions, I don't let everything build on the board. As each ingredient is prepped it gets transferred to a mise bowl or other container.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

boar_d_laze said:


> Carissima Siduri,
> 
> Couple of thoughts:
> 
> ...


Caro BDL

Thanks . 
I can't figure out how to make this new setup break a quote down into parts. Oh well. I'll address point by point. 

my stuff rolls around if i DON'T slant the knife and food. Otherwise it falls right where i want it. My problem with rolling and flying disks was using the more traditional position. But since I slant my knife back towards the board, the stuff falls on the board.
I definitely cut down through the cucumber. (How irritating not to be able to draw on the screen! I would show you the way i set it up, which it requires a thousand words to explain!) Anyway, the knife in my right hand just drops down, hardly any pressure needed. I "hinge" the movement at my wrist. I don;t slide the knife, i only slide the knife to slice bread. Oh, actually, no, I do if i;m at someone's house who doesn;t have a "real" knife, but most of these have received knives as housegifts!
no, the movement is the same, the slant is minimum, and it is the same movement repeated quickly while slowly moving the knife along, so consistency doesn;t depend at all on the angle but on how evenly I move the knife.
I don;t know what the claw method is. I never cut my hand so what i do is safe, i stop before i get to the end, but i'm not sure what you mean here.
Ok, i see about hitting the board with the angled blade might be hard on the blade. Good point.
I probably would have been "diagnosed" with "attention deficit" or "hyperactivity"*, but fortunately i grew to adulthood long before that particular acronym (adhd) was invented and am just "messy" - never really made a difference in my life that mattered any more than not ever having memorized the multiplication and addition tables. (i elaborated a very clever way to count without drawing dots or using fingers, and never could abide the thought of memorizing something that could be reasoned! Anyway, i seem to do ok). Anyway, yeah, i'm one of those people who come home with the shopping and start ripping open the bags and cooking with stuff still piled all over the kitchen. I could never be a professional chef, but i wouldn;t want to be. I;m often doing several dishes at once.
* as a diagnosis, it tells you about as much as "stomach ache"


----------

